# Back from UKC Premier *Brag* :)



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!! You must be ecstatic, and you surely deserve to be. Ain't winning grand! You've got so very much to be proud of, GOOD FOR YOU!!


----------



## twenjen70 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am very proud of my guys & gals! We had a great time and they all behaved themselves. I must say they were happy to be home on Monday. they all ran through the house with the crazy zoomies!!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Congrats...only 2000 pics


----------



## twenjen70 (Jun 9, 2010)

thanks! Yeah...only 2000....should have taken extra memory cards for the camera


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

WOW..what a great weekend you had!!! Congratulations on your wonderful wins!


----------



## twenjen70 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

It was really great to meet you and see Ranger in person, he is so handsome and I imagine you got a lot of comments, even at Premier where multi poos are tyipcal. His color is so rich... 

Did you get to check out any of the other events? The dock jumping pool was so much fun. The dogs were just having a blast.


----------



## twenjen70 (Jun 9, 2010)

I sure did! All the events were awesome. My daughter ran her rat terrier in the lure coursing track! It was pretty funny. A friend of mine obtained lure coursing certificates on her two toy poodles! We had a great time!

It was great meeting you also! I did get a lot of comments about Ranger...I think he has his own fan club now! lol! We went to the multi colored poodle club meet and greet...everyone just loved him! Maybe we will see you next year too


----------



## Jillian (Jan 26, 2010)

*Great!*

That sounds like a lot of fun for you! I wish that UKC was more appreciated in the circles I know. It seems like kind of a joke with most of my friends and local club . Sure would be a lot easier if it was held in higher esteem. At least then maybe more of us could have the experience of really showing a dog. If only the AKC would give equal value to amateur handlers and not be so politcal and focused on the grooming! Good job!


----------



## twenjen70 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks Jillian it is fun! I show AKC (for 18 years) also and I used to think that UKC was a joke too. I thought that because of what other AKC people told me...then I decided to try it. AKC judges judge at UKC shows too. I also noticed that a LOT of people that I show against in AKC also show UKC. UKC is coming up in the ranks and its not as looked down on as it was 10 years ago. A lot of people are sick of AKC and the political bs that you have to go through. If other people are telling you that UKC is a joke have they tried it? Have they been to any UKC shows? Have they shown their dogs at any UKC shows? Probably not. I'm not letting what other people think tell me what/when/where to show my dogs. Anyone who tries to tell me that those wins at Premier don't mean anything are out of their minds! The poodle that won the poodle specialty was a brown mini who was flown in that day from his California handler who had just finished his AKC championship. I don't think that if UKC was a joke people would be spending that kind of money to fly their dog to Indiana to be shown at a Multi Color Poodle Specialty. Of course...this is just my opinion. I would suggest you try it for yourself...you might like it


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Applause!!!! Great Job! It was neat seeing the photos and videos already going around the MCPCA. 

I agree whole-heartedly with you! I've even talked to alot of AKC handlers and owners in my area and they are going to get into UKC as well. They came to a couple of my shows and thought it was fun, more relaxing, able to hang with other dog folks instead of all the politics and all the time it takes to get Poodles ready for their 2 minutes of fame after 2 hours of prep and an hour of post show grooming.


----------



## twenjen70 (Jun 9, 2010)

Would you please let me know where the photos/videos are at? I can't seem to find them. 

I know a lot of people are coming over to UKC just because the politics have gotten so bad in the AKC rings. AKC is always complaining about not making enough money but if they would get back to being about the dogs and not about who has the most $$, and stand behind their breeders maybe it would turn around for them. I recently saw an article in dogworld magazine about showing dogs and in the first paragraph it stated "Professional handlers are the backbone of the sport of showing dogs"! I couldn't believe I was reading that in a dog magazine. The backbone of the sport is all of us little people who breed/handle our own dogs. Without us their would be no professional handlers. But that probably wouldn't be a bad thing 

Thanks for the congrats!


----------

